# Mom died, babies not weaned



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

My husband is downstairs, holding our girl and sobbing

Her babies are asleep in the nest, and I'm the monster that sat on her and killed her

I need help fast. Specific brands of feed, very specific instructions

I can't lose her babies too

they're three weeks old

please help


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I use Target brand infant soy formula. They should be to the point where you can put the formula in a very shallow dish and let them lick it out. Be prepared with a dropper or syringe for any who aren't understanding what to do. You can also pick up some infant cereal to mix in with the formula, but don't mix too thick, still needs to be pretty liquidy. They will probably want to eat every 6-8 hours which means you'll need to mix fresh formula for them 3-4 times per day (they should be fine overnight without you waking up to feed them). They're very close to eating solids and will likely already be pooping and peeing on their own, but I'd try stimulating with a warm wet q-tip after feedings just to make sure.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh and heat. Mom had been keeping them warm until now, so consider moving them to the warmest part of your home or keeping them in a small room with a space heater so that you can really control the temperature in the room. You don't want them too warm, but you don't want them cold either. Unless they're squirming all over, build them a nest and cover it when they're in it sleeping. Another heat option would be to place a wet rag in a ziploc bag and microwave it for a few seconds until it's warm-hot against the back of your hand (not scalding hot). Place that in a sock and test how much heat is coming through before placing it near their nest. This is something that they can easily crawl to and away from as needed, but you'll have to keep reheating the cloth in the baggie.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

At 3 weeks old they can make it. They just need help to get used to real food. As mentioned above wet sloppy foods that are full of nutrients are the best way to start but at 3 weeks they are capable of eating hard food. i would mix puppy milk with baby porridge or bird egg food or even small peices of torn up bread. Some scrambled egg in rice is nice soft food to. If you have high protien rat blocks you can grind these up and mix with puppy or soya formula. i would offer small bits of veg and dry food as well as o find my guys rey these from about 2 weeks and are eating quite a bit by 3 weeks


----------



## Raven_Moon (Jan 10, 2015)

I use KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer) for the babies I had to hand feed but you can keep normal rat food and they will munch on it here and there..Some are more curious to try other things then others. You can also use the infant soy formula just which you prefer and you can also put fresh veggies and fruits..Just feed them like you would a normal rat plus the milk and most if not all will try and bite of everything you put in there  As far as warmth, you can warm blankets in the dryer to help them keep warm.. I am so sorry for you lose..and don't blame yourself! Accidents happen and unfortunately this one ended up in tragedy. At 3 weeks old those babies are gonna be fine with you taking care of them..RIP little momma!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you, I will try that. Our wonderful vet came by the house with some different gauges of catheters attached to syringes and helped me feed a couple of them. She gave me some things to watch out for, and I have her cell number.

She didn't even charge me, my husband and I must have looked utterly haggard. 

Poor things, they're venturing out of their nest a lot less today. Probably a bit hungry and confused.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id expect 3 week old babies to be out and about. Its a good age. Some people do wean at 3 weeks though i is not ideal it is possible. If they'd been a week younger it would have been much harder. i wouldn't syringe feed them unless they are not feeding at all themselves as you want to encourage them to look after themselves as much as possible. When they do they will be able to eat whenever they are hungry which will be better for them than relying on you guys for feeds. i hope this works out and your babies thrive


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, it was a horrible accident. Keep us all updated on the babies. Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, it's been about 24 hours, and I have gained a whole new appreciation for all the hard work my baby girl did for her pups. Whew! They have taken to feeding with a syringe and catheter with varying levels of success, and some of them prefer to lap from two lids I placed in the cage. I also put in some dry loose rolled oats as well as their baby food. They seem to like these, and have been drinking the formula and eating the oats and a bit of the oxbow young rat. They sleep for long periods in the nest, with one or two wandering explorers from time to time, then when I wake them up to feed they bounce around like popcorn tied to a firework for about 45 minutes, then curl back up in the nest. Hopefully this is normal! I have for the most part been able to stimulate their urination, and I can tell you from the amount of poo I cleaned out of their nest today that they are successfully pooping without assistance. No diarrhea so far. 

One baby that we'll be keeping piddled and pooped all over my husband while exploring him, and I swear to you, never has a man been so happy to have been pooped on by a rat. It was a bit absurd, we were praising her to the sky and giving her skritches just for performing her necessaries, lol.

But that's the kind of 24 hours it's been. Bouts of guilt and horrible flashbacks mixed with exhaustion and pangs of loss mixed with small celebrations for every time we get the litter fed and they seem happy and healthy.

I miss my baby girl so much sometimes it's like a knife in the heart. But when I see one of her little ones perched, just like she used to, on the edge of her food bowl, munching and surveying the world, my determination hardens to do right by them.


----------

